# gimp problem



## pacija (Jan 29, 2013)

When started from console, Gimp throws following error:


```
LibGimp-ERROR **: shmat() failed: Invalid argument
Could not attach to gimp shared memory segment
aborting...

(gimp:30697): LibGimpBase-WARNING **: gimp: gimp_wire_read(): error
GIMP-Error: Plug-in crashed: "script-fu"
(/usr/local/libexec/gimp/2.2/plug-ins/script-fu)

The dying plug-in may have messed up GIMP's internal state. You may want \
to save your images and restart GIMP to be on the safe side.
```

When trying to open file I get the following dialog:


----------

